# Housing Project



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 20, 2010)

Prince Hall Masons Seek Second Chance at Housing Project 

Berkeley's already spent more than a half-million dollars for an empty lot. Will it work this time around?

Early last year, would-be housing developer James Gaskins came before the Berkeley City Council and asked for money. His project--a new South Berkeley lodge for the African-American Prince Hall Masons, as well as 37 units of low-income senior housing--was on the ropes again, and unless the council gave him $150,000 in emergency funds, the Masons would be unable to complete construction before the end of the year. If that happened, the patchwork of tax-credit subsidies they had assembled would collapse, and the project would be dead in the water.

Read more
http://www.eastbayexpress.com/eastbay/prince-hall-masons-seek-second-chance-at-housing-project/Content?oid=1065327


----------

